# Traveling Internationally with children



## Simcha (Jul 14, 2012)

I plan to travel this February internationally with my two sons, 10 and 6. The boys mother and I got divorced this Summer. What documentation, if any, other than the obvious (passports), do I need when traveling internationally, by myself with my sons?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Check the airline website as well as the TSA website. A notarized permission form is probably what you will need.

Even when not divorced, airlines may require a signed permission letter if both parents are not traveling with the child.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

You will both need to go get the passports together, or fill out an extra ream of paperwork if only one of you is present when you get the passports. Just FYI. Minors Under Age 16 see step 7.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

OP,

I think that would depend on who is listed as the children’s next of kin on their passports, if you are then you should not need anything else, If it is their mother you made need a letter from her (as mentioned by Thor).

N.B. Whilst my Wife is listed as my "next of kin" everyone else in our household list me but that may just be because I had to fill in the applications for the children’s (and pay for them all).


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Thor is correct signed permission slips are the thing to have. Our daughter went out of the country with her friends family and the customs agents look for them and will sometimes reject a crossing if they are missing. This happened to her once and we had to send documentation that the agents could verify to substantiate our sending the missing letter.


----------

